# Transducer interference?



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have an Eagle 380,and am thinking of getting an HB with Di and gps.I would like to use both.My question is would there be interference from one or the other I don't have a bow mount TM and thinking of transom mounting both units.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

James F,
I found this video from the Video Library of the Lowrance website. The gentleman talks about interference, location of installation, etc.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1-COA1FiKJg[/ame]

Bowhunter57


----------

